# Advice on moving to Sharjah



## nrqazi

Hi folks
am planning to move to sharjah at new year for a good job prospect. I have some queries and am looking for some advice; will appreciate help:
1. does Uk driving licence readily get you a Uae driving licence?
2. What are the good decent areas around Al khan with furnished accomodation?
3. My probabtion period is 3 months;anything can happen in that. I don't want to be tied down in a full year's housing contract during the probabtion period. how to get around that?
4.Any leads on accomodation falling vacant around new year time? 
5. any other advice on how not to get ripped off for buying a car etc.?
6. How does it fit with HMRC for tax purposes? I have heard that they only count april to april. does this mean that if i start the job in january, I shall have to pay taxes for 4 months salary that i earn in uae?


----------



## ChloeB1984

Hi Nrqazi,

I've just moved to Sharjah from the UK so will help in any way I can with questions! Unfortunately though I've decided not to drive for the time being so not really sure on those questions. I live and work near Al Khan though, where will you be working? 

I had my furniture etc shipped over so I had to get an unfurnished place, there's plenty available in the Al Majaz/Al Qasba area which is next to Al Khan lagoon, I found mine by just wandering round and going into buildings and asking what's available. Security will generally take you up to the empty flats to look around and then give you a number to call management if you're interested. There's lots of new buildings around my area so you shouldn't have a problem. The hotel I stayed in when I first got here is Golden Tulip (on Al Buhaira Corniche) and I think the suite was about 6,500AED for the month just to give you an idea. 

My probation period is 6 months and I've just bitten the bullet and signed for a year on my apartment and paid in one cheque. I could have split this out into 3 or 4 cheques and then I think you can get out of the lease for the part you haven't paid but I'm not entirely sure, I'm guessing it varies from landlord to landlord. 

I hope that helps anyway, I'm still feeling my way a bit so sorry if it's quite vague! Any more questions though, give me a shout 

Chloe


----------



## nrqazi

*Thanks Chloe*

I will be joining petrofac; are you also there? because i also stayed at golden tulip for interview.

any idea how does it fit with HMRC? I have heard that they consider non-resident status from april to april only; does this mean I shall have to pay UK tax for earningsin uae from january 2011 to April2011?

really appreciate all the help

cheers


ChloeB1984 said:


> Hi Nrqazi,
> 
> I've just moved to Sharjah from the UK so will help in any way I can with questions! Unfortunately though I've decided not to drive for the time being so not really sure on those questions. I live and work near Al Khan though, where will you be working?
> 
> I had my furniture etc shipped over so I had to get an unfurnished place, there's plenty available in the Al Majaz/Al Qasba area which is next to Al Khan lagoon, I found mine by just wandering round and going into buildings and asking what's available. Security will generally take you up to the empty flats to look around and then give you a number to call management if you're interested. There's lots of new buildings around my area so you shouldn't have a problem. The hotel I stayed in when I first got here is Golden Tulip (on Al Buhaira Corniche) and I think the suite was about 6,500AED for the month just to give you an idea.
> 
> My probation period is 6 months and I've just bitten the bullet and signed for a year on my apartment and paid in one cheque. I could have split this out into 3 or 4 cheques and then I think you can get out of the lease for the part you haven't paid but I'm not entirely sure, I'm guessing it varies from landlord to landlord.
> 
> I hope that helps anyway, I'm still feeling my way a bit so sorry if it's quite vague! Any more questions though, give me a shout
> 
> Chloe


----------



## ChloeB1984

nrqazi said:


> I will be joining petrofac; are you also there? because i also stayed at golden tulip for interview.
> 
> any idea how does it fit with HMRC? I have heard that they consider non-resident status from april to april only; does this mean I shall have to pay UK tax for earningsin uae from january 2011 to April2011?
> 
> really appreciate all the help
> 
> cheers


No, I'm at Crescent Petroleum, I just stayed at the Golden Tulip for the first month because it was close to the office. I was interviewed in the UK. What will you be doing for Petrofac? 

I'm not 100% on HMRC but I think you have to tell them you are becoming non-resident (I still have to do this!) and I don't think they can tax you on money made outside of the UK. Especially if it's being paid into a UAE bank account which mine is. I think the tax year thing is for when they re-adjust your earnings, so for example I worked from Apr '10 - Sept '10 in UK and therefore they have to re-adjust what tax I've paid in this time as it'll be too much, but I think I have to wait until Apr '11 to claim. 

Are you excited about relocating? Where in the UK are you from?


----------



## nrqazi

*very excited*

I am really looking forward to it since:
1. zero tax is quite enticing as against 40% here
2. plus added pay
3. Sunshine
4. going at a good position; deputy manager


I am from basingstoke; where about are you from?

if you can throw me some leads for accomodation near petrofac, taht will be great.

cheers


ChloeB1984 said:


> No, I'm at Crescent Petroleum, I just stayed at the Golden Tulip for the first month because it was close to the office. I was interviewed in the UK. What will you be doing for Petrofac?
> 
> I'm not 100% on HMRC but I think you have to tell them you are becoming non-resident (I still have to do this!) and I don't think they can tax you on money made outside of the UK. Especially if it's being paid into a UAE bank account which mine is. I think the tax year thing is for when they re-adjust your earnings, so for example I worked from Apr '10 - Sept '10 in UK and therefore they have to re-adjust what tax I've paid in this time as it'll be too much, but I think I have to wait until Apr '11 to claim.
> 
> Are you excited about relocating? Where in the UK are you from?


----------



## ChloeB1984

Well whereabouts on Al Khan Street is it? It's a pretty long road! 

There's a few hotel apartments about which might suit you for the first three months until you know you like it here and have done your probation etc - Golden Crown Hotel Apartments Sharjah - UAE or try Golden Tulip, etc. 

I was working in London but not from there originally.


----------



## Elphaba

ChloeB1984 said:


> No, I'm at Crescent Petroleum, I just stayed at the Golden Tulip for the first month because it was close to the office. I was interviewed in the UK. What will you be doing for Petrofac?
> 
> I'm not 100% on HMRC but I think you have to tell them you are becoming non-resident (I still have to do this!) and I don't think they can tax you on money made outside of the UK. Especially if it's being paid into a UAE bank account which mine is. I think the tax year thing is for when they re-adjust your earnings, so for example I worked from Apr '10 - Sept '10 in UK and therefore they have to re-adjust what tax I've paid in this time as it'll be too much, but I think I have to wait until Apr '11 to claim.
> 
> Are you excited about relocating? Where in the UK are you from?


You can be taxed on overseas earnings, no matter where it is paid. It depends on your residency status for a tax year and now long you remain non-resident.


----------



## Elphaba

nrqazi said:


> Hi folks
> am planning to move to sharjah at new year for a good job prospect. I have some queries and am looking for some advice; will appreciate help:
> 1. does Uk driving licence readily get you a Uae driving licence?
> 2. What are the good decent areas around Al khan with furnished accomodation?
> 3. My probabtion period is 3 months;anything can happen in that. I don't want to be tied down in a full year's housing contract during the probabtion period. how to get around that?
> 4.Any leads on accomodation falling vacant around new year time?
> 5. any other advice on how not to get ripped off for buying a car etc.?
> 6. *How does it fit with HMRC for tax purposes? I have heard that they only count april to april. does this mean that if i start the job in january, I shall have to pay taxes for 4 months salary that i earn in uae? *


Take a look at this blog post regarding tax etc for UK nationals moving to the UAE

General guidance for British expats | Financialuae's Blog

This should give you the information you need, but ask me if it is not clear.
-


----------



## nrqazi

*Thank you; that was very helpful*

Thank you moderator; it was quite a thoroughly researched link. most obliged.

regards


Elphaba said:


> You can be taxed on overseas earnings, no matter where it is paid. It depends on your residency status for a tax year and now long you remain non-resident.


----------



## nrqazi

*That was all very helpful*

Thanks Chloe for all your helpful hints and prompt answers. 

neither am I originally from here; i have just been working here for 5 years.

hope to get some more help from the forum on social life, parties, friends etc.
cheers


----------



## Jad.M

*accomodation in sharjah*

Hey Chloe, nrqazi

I will be moving to sharjah in October to work with Petrofac. Petrofac is located on the intersection of Al-khan and Al-ouroba.
Any advice on where I should look for accomodation?

Thx


----------



## ChloeB1984

Hi Jad.M,

There's plenty of buildings around that area with flats to let, depends on how far you want to be from the office and whether you'll have transport. I'd wait until you get here and then take a wander round to have a look, that's what I did. You can also check out Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com and look at the Al Khan and Al Majaz areas.

Hope that helps!

Chloe


----------



## Jad.M

Thanks for the advice! 

I think that s what I am gonna do. Are u still in sharjah? how was it been for you in terms of life outside work?


----------



## ChloeB1984

Yes I am, although I may move just outside slightly when my lease is up at the end of this year. I'm currently in a building on the Al Qasba canal (Al Khalid lagoon side) as my office is just there too. 

I think it depends what you want from a social life. I'm not really a partyer but if you want to do all that you'll probably be in and out of Dubai a lot so might be worth looking at living there too. The commute is fine as the traffic's going in the opposite direction, I have colleagues that come from as far as Marina and do it in under 45minutes most days (you will hear a lot of people moaning about traffic in Sharjah but I've been there 10 months and have never been seriously delayed going anywhere - touch wood!!). 

I haven't found it a problem getting in and out of Dubai on an evening or weekend and haven't had any issues meeting people, everyone's in the same boat and very friendly and helpful! I have met some other expats in Sharjah, there's quite a few teachers who get their accommodation included and live in Rolla (other side of Al Khalid lagoon) and there's also the Wanderers club for expats which is probably a good way to meet people (never been so can't really comment!). The Qasba's a really nice area to go and sit in the evenings and have a coffee/meal/meet people, it's all been done up and regenerated and I think a gym's just opened down there too. The malls are pretty good too, good range of Western shops, although obviously nothing on Dubai's scale!

I also like the fact that Sharjah's not far from the other Emirates, I like getting out and exploring on the weekends and I've been over into Ajman a few times and there's some 'fun' local drinking/shisha spots if you want something different from Dubai! 

I hope all that helps, let me know if you have any more questions, feel free to PM me


----------



## Jad.M

It's nice to finally have a positive point of view about sharjah!
I ve meant to pm you but I m still figuring this website out...I think i need to post a certain number of threads.


----------



## ChloeB1984

Yeah you do, I think it's about five, I could be wrong though! 

I've had quite a bit of negativity about Sharjah from expats in Dubai but when I pulled one or two of them up on it at an event I went to, turned out they'd never even been here! I have one friend in Dubai (I met her on here actually) who loves calling it the armpit of the UAE and she's never been either! 

Probably best to see what you think of it all when you get here and then make up your mind about where you want to live


----------



## abumariam

*Crescent Petroleum in Sharjah*

I have been approached by a recruitment agency for possible job offer by Crescent Petroleum in Sharjah. The job role is a Senior Reservoir Engineer within the company Petroleum Engineering & development-Upstream Operations. I need an advice how good the company is, working environment, benefits package, career growth and development, career advancement, job stability and company quality. Also, can I be placed in touch with someone working already in this company for more information. 




ChloeB1984 said:


> No, I'm at Crescent Petroleum, I just stayed at the Golden Tulip for the first month because it was close to the office. I was interviewed in the UK. What will you be doing for Petrofac?
> 
> I'm not 100% on HMRC but I think you have to tell them you are becoming non-resident (I still have to do this!) and I don't think they can tax you on money made outside of the UK. Especially if it's being paid into a UAE bank account which mine is. I think the tax year thing is for when they re-adjust your earnings, so for example I worked from Apr '10 - Sept '10 in UK and therefore they have to re-adjust what tax I've paid in this time as it'll be too much, but I think I have to wait until Apr '11 to claim.
> 
> Are you excited about relocating? Where in the UK are you from?


----------



## UK expat

Hi
I am moving to Sharjah also in August and was wondering if anyone knows about commuting times in the morning from Sharjah City to the University of Sharjah? Trying to figure out where to live!
Thanks

Regards


----------

